# Chilobrachys sp. electric blue



## Mychajlo (Nov 4, 2018)

So I have always had a fascination with the chilobrachys genus and the particular species Chilobrachys sp. electric blue really peaks my interest, does anyone know any information on them and if they are uncommon and where I could find one of these amazing spiders? I mean seriously,

And as a side note, any information on the Euthalus sp yellow or red cause I can’t seem to find them anywhere


----------



## Minty (Nov 4, 2018)

They’re available from Spidersworld EU, at 3.5cm DLS. £37.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mychajlo (Nov 4, 2018)

mmcg said:


> They’re available from Spidersworld EU, at 3.5cm DLS. £37.


Unfortunately I’m in the US, but thank you for your reply


----------



## Minty (Nov 4, 2018)

Mychajlo said:


> Unfortunately I’m in the US, but thank you for your reply


I’m aware, but I often see these threads and wonder where they’d be available. So any European members looking at this thread will have a reference. I’m about to order mine. 

Have you checked some of the large US dealers?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mychajlo (Nov 4, 2018)

mmcg said:


> I’m aware, but I often see these threads and wonder where they’d be available. So any European members looking at this thread will have a reference. I’m about to order mine.
> 
> Have you checked some of the large US dealers?


Aww you’re so thoughtful for all the Europeans that might want one, you’re a nice dude, and yeah all the ones that I know of don’t have that species but maybe I’m overlooking


----------



## Minty (Nov 4, 2018)

Mychajlo said:


> Aww you’re so thoughtful for all the Europeans that might want one, you’re a nice dude, and yeah all the ones that I know of don’t have that species but maybe I’m overlooking


I did a quick google for you and the websites I saw had them as Out of Stock. Obviously, I don’t know anything about the quality or reputation of any US dealers, but it might be worth contacting as many as possible and asking for any leads on where to find one, or ask them when they’d have it in stock. 

Hopefully someone on here could point you in the right direction. I understand your desire for this T and for this genus, I like it too. I’ve had two Chilobrachys species (one C.fimbriatus died a couple of months ago) and love them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lostbrane (Nov 4, 2018)

I think someone in one of the FB groups I'm in just bred them.


----------



## Mychajlo (Nov 4, 2018)

mmcg said:


> I did a quick google for you and the websites I saw had them as Out of Stock. Obviously, I don’t know anything about the quality or reputation of any US dealers, but it might be worth contacting as many as possible and asking for any leads on where to find one, or ask them when they’d have it in stock.
> 
> Hopefully someone on here could point you in the right direction. I understand your desire for this T and for this genus, I like it too. I’ve had two Chilobrachys species (one C.fimbriatus died a couple of months ago) and love them.


Thanks for the info, and I’m sorry about your fimbriatus, those are very beautiful, hopefully you’ll get another soon, if you want another that is



lostbrane said:


> I think someone in one of the FB groups I'm in just bred them.


Unfortunately I’m not on Facebook, do they have a profile on here?


----------



## Minty (Nov 4, 2018)

Mychajlo said:


> Thanks for the info, and I’m sorry about your fimbriatus, those are very beautiful, hopefully you’ll get another soon, if you want another that is


He was a MM so it wasn’t unexpected.

On another note:



My Chilobrachys sp electric blue is on its way, also added another Brachypelma albopilosum (Nicaragua) sling on to the order as I love them. Excited!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## antinous (Nov 4, 2018)

One of my friends on FB did just breed them, first time in the US. He’s not a member here sadly but the slings he hatched should be ready to go. 
Euathlus sp."red" is now renamed as Homoeomma chilensis and sp. "yellow" is now known as Homoeomma orellanai. They’re harder to find as Chile banned the export of tarantulas and they one of those species that takes years to grow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greasylake (Nov 4, 2018)

There are some for sale in the classifieds, those are the only ones I know of.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Enrgy (Nov 4, 2018)

swiftsinverts has some but not sure if he ships out of country

nevermind, just read that u are in the U.S lol. order from swift (he's in Mississippi) u won't regret it, he's very reputable and been in the hobby since the 80s or 90s I think. his site is swiftsinverts.com   (all 3 of my ts are from him)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Theneil (Nov 4, 2018)

JoeRossi has them. on his latest classified post in the classifieds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mychajlo (Nov 4, 2018)

Thank you guys so much for the info!


----------



## Theneil (Nov 4, 2018)

You're welcome.


----------



## 8LeggedLair (Nov 4, 2018)

Mychajlo said:


> Unfortunately I’m in the US, but thank you for your reply


Well it’s an OW, 
Try Jamie’s 
Tom’s Big Spiders 
Local Expo’s 
Deadly Tarantula Girl etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greasylake (Nov 4, 2018)

8LeggedLair said:


> Tom’s Big Spiders


He doesn't sell


8LeggedLair said:


> Deadly Tarantula Girl etc.


Not held in such high regard over here. 


All in all, C. sp. "Electric blue" is basically just like any other Chilobrachys species.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## antinous (Nov 4, 2018)

8LeggedLair said:


> Well it’s an OW,
> Try Jamie’s
> Tom’s Big Spiders
> Local Expo’s
> Deadly Tarantula Girl etc.


I’d only recommend Local Expos from there. Jamie’s ship via USPS which is illegal and a federal crime if you do choose to do so

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8LeggedLair (Nov 4, 2018)

Greasylake said:


> He doesn't sell
> 
> Not held in such high regard over here.
> 
> ...


He does just not himself personally, he gives them to Tanya or Jamie



Phormic28 said:


> I’d only recommend Local Expos from there. Jamie’s ship via USPS which is illegal and a federal crime if you do choose to do so


Wow that’s BS see if they really enforce 
We’d all be screwed...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## antinous (Nov 4, 2018)

8LeggedLair said:


> Wow that’s BS see if they really enforce
> We’d all be screwed...


Some do, some don’t, depends on the place, but I still wouldn’t risk it. I’ve heard of some being lax while others have quickly said to stop and they’re breaking the law and if it continues they’ll take legal action. Sadly to say it is BS, but I’d rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## Greasylake (Nov 4, 2018)

8LeggedLair said:


> Wow that’s BS see if they really enforce
> We’d all be screwed...


Most of us ship via FedEx. It's against their terms of service, but not illegal.


----------



## 8LeggedLair (Nov 4, 2018)

Greasylake said:


> He doesn't sell
> 
> Not held in such high regard over here.
> 
> ...


Yea I find her videos informative but annoying as hell... I thought she was a reputative seller I guess not lol
I don’t order from anywhere except innerhalb Deutschland at the Moment.
I wanna try UK, Switzerland, and the Netherlands though 

Edit: Whoops, meant to say I used to find her videos somewhat informative before I got into the hobby...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mychajlo (Nov 4, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> I’d only recommend Local Expos from there. Jamie’s ship via USPS which is illegal and a federal crime if you do choose to do so


Wow! Did not know that, thank you for the heads up, I wouldn’t do well in prison



8LeggedLair said:


> Yea I find her videos informative but annoying as hell... I thought she was a reputative seller I guess not lol
> I don’t order from anywhere except innerhalb Deutschland at the Moment.
> I wanna try UK, Switzerland, and the Netherlands though


I don’t even find her videos informative, her set ups are ALL the same with slight changes for arboreals and I tried watching her care video for the H. Mac and it was like 3 minutes long with no good info that I could’ve known myself. I’m not a fan of DTG


----------



## antinous (Nov 4, 2018)

8LeggedLair said:


> Yea I find her videos informative but annoying as hell... I thought she was a reputative seller I guess not lol
> I don’t order from anywhere except innerhalb Deutschland at the Moment.
> I wanna try UK, Switzerland, and the Netherlands though


I don’t find her videos informative at all. Rather quite annoying and I dislike the way she keeps some of her animals

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Minty (Nov 4, 2018)

8LeggedLair said:


> Yea I find her videos informative but annoying as hell... I thought she was a reputative seller I guess not lol
> I don’t order from anywhere except innerhalb Deutschland at the Moment.
> I wanna try UK, Switzerland, and the Netherlands though
> 
> Edit: Whoops, meant to say I used to find her videos somewhat informative before I got into the hobby...


Could you PM me some good Deutsch websites to buy tarantulas from? Outside of the UK, I've only ordered from Poland, so far.


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts (Nov 18, 2018)

Mychajlo said:


> So I have always had a fascination with the chilobrachys genus and the particular species Chilobrachys sp. electric blue really peaks my interest, does anyone know any information on them and if they are uncommon and where I could find one of these amazing spiders? I mean seriously,
> 
> And as a side note, any information on the Euthalus sp yellow or red cause I can’t seem to find them anywhere


Jamie’s Tarantulas has some in stock. I got my T. stirmi from her and I chose the USPS Shipping option and it was just fine. I read your’s and other’s concerns about it being “illegal” to ship live animals through USPS, but I think it’s just a rule that USPS has but doesn’t really enforce, but those are just my thoughts. She does ship through FedEx, but it’s just more expensive. Hope this helps!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mychajlo (Nov 18, 2018)

Teds ts and Inverts said:


> Jamie’s Tarantulas has some in stock. I got my T. stirmi from her and I chose the USPS Shipping option and it was just fine. I read your’s and other’s concerns about it being “illegal” to ship live animals through USPS, but I think it’s just a rule that USPS has but doesn’t really enforce, but those are just my thoughts. She does ship through FedEx, but it’s just more expensive. Hope this helps!


Awesome thank you so much


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts (Nov 18, 2018)

Mychajlo said:


> Awesome thank you so much


Yup, no problem!


----------



## Arachniac1 (Dec 28, 2018)

Fear Not Tarantulas in the US has them for $85, both 1st US captive bred AND euro imports. Great company too. I'm putting my order in for one after the new year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Dec 28, 2018)

Mychajlo said:


> So I have always had a fascination with the chilobrachys genus and the particular species Chilobrachys sp. electric blue really peaks my interest


It is an awesome tarantula!


----------



## Avicularia Kael (Mar 5, 2019)

Are they the same as Chilobrachys dyscolus? (Vietnam blue)


----------



## Greasylake (Mar 5, 2019)

Avicularia Kael said:


> Are they the same as Chilobrachys dyscolus? (Vietnam blue)


No, they're two different species.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Minty (Mar 6, 2019)

My juvenile, recently moulted and rehoused. Can’t wait to see it web up this new enclosure that will do until it reaches sub adult size. 

I wanted a photo of the blue markings, but I didn’t want to disturb it.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Avicularia Kael (Mar 6, 2019)

@Greasylake thanks.


----------



## thebronzedragon (Mar 8, 2019)

Tarantula Canada has slings in stock. Its not US but I've heard its decently easy to import.


----------



## Greasylake (Mar 8, 2019)

thebronzedragon said:


> Tarantula Canada has slings in stock. Its not US but I've heard its decently easy to import.


For just a handful of Ts it is absolutely not worth the hassle, especially since you can get them in the U.S. without too much work.


----------



## thebronzedragon (Mar 8, 2019)

Greasylake said:


> For just a handful of Ts it is absolutely not worth the hassle, especially since you can get them in the U.S. without too much work.


That makes sense, didn't really think about it because I've never had to do it.


----------



## Greasylake (Mar 8, 2019)

thebronzedragon said:


> That makes sense, didn't really think about it because I've never had to do it.


There's a lot of paperwork involved, international airfare is pretty expensive and the permit itself is another 100 dollars on top of it. In the end you would spend months more time and hundreds of dollars more than you would if you just waited and found one in your own country. That's why imports are generally very very large and involve multiple people, because it allows the ability to split costs and make it a little cheaper. For just a handful of individuals that you don't plan to sell it doesn't really make sense. That's the longer explanation for why it's not logical.


----------



## thebronzedragon (Mar 8, 2019)

Greasylake said:


> There's a lot of paperwork involved, international airfare is pretty expensive and the permit itself is another 100 dollars on top of it. In the end you would spend months more time and hundreds of dollars more than you would if you just waited and found one in your own country. That's why imports are generally very very large and involve multiple people, because it allows the ability to split costs and make it a little cheaper. For just a handful of individuals that you don't plan to sell it doesn't really make sense. That's the longer explanation for why it's not logical.


Wow, I didn't know you needed a permit. I thought you just had to pay more for shipping. Thanks for the information.


----------

